
Standing Desks – New startup, please give feedback - holby
http://www.derskie.com
======
SQL2219
This picture should have a human in it, as there is no sense of scale to it.

[http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1006/8978/products/1_5.jpg?...](http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1006/8978/products/1_5.jpg?v=1445075961)

------
ankurdhama
Scrolling sideways UI feels a bit weird. Mostly people go for scrolling up and
down habitually.

